# OLD Pentax



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I was going through my dads old things the other day and found his old 1980s Pentax ME Super with 3 lenses and a variety of filters question is would the still fit a modern Pentax odviously there would be no auto focus


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i used old lenses via a k mount adaptor ring on non pentax lenses, you also have to set the dlsr internally to know the k mount is turned on simple to do as its just one setting in the listing - but never had an old pentx lens to try on a pentax dslr tho - i guess if a non pentax lens works - maybe a pentax will
http://www.robertsdonovan.com/?p=1181


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I used to have one of those, a 21st birthday present 29 years ago! Quality bit of kit at the time.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

they work. End of. Get anything Pentax dSLR and it works. Depending on the precise lenses you may be able to use aperture on the camera, too. SMC-As will allow this.

Which lenses are they? (text from the front)

Bret


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

cheers guys here's the list

1)Pentax M 1:1.7 50mm asahi opt co jpn 
2)osawa 1:2.6 28mm
3) osawa 1:45 80-200mm macro 55mm 

these are still in brand new condition I alway remember having to get the graticule to line up so you knew it was in focus he brought these in Singapore back in 84


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

if the 1.7 is in excellent condition, you're looking at the better part of fifty quid for it, should you decide to sell.

The other two? They're relatively cheap and worth putting on a dSLR for testing to see how good they are and if they do what you want. The 50, though, is definitely the jewel of the bunch.

Maybe if you can find a cheap K10D or K100D, these would be a good starting point. I use an SMC-M 85/2 and 135/3.5 on mine and the results... these are both from the 135, which is a £35 lens, on a K10D.



















Bret


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

cheers for the info Bret doubt i'll sell it was more out of curiosity as the camera has sentimental value more than anything


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It's one of those days I've been going through stuff and found an old camera of mine I've tried finding the lense on line but I can't find I've always been happy with this lense as I've taken some good photos with in the past the lense is 

72mm sigma 28-105mm 1:2.8-4 fitted to a minolta 505 

any opinions


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

as far as I know, it will work on a Sony Alpha, again manual. Probably worth trying, too.

Bret


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the info I guess I better upgrade my cameras lol


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

They'll work on any Pentax made after the late 1970's, including all the Pentax digital SLR's of today, though still manual focus obviously.
I have a ME Super with the 50mm f/1.7, 28mm f/2.8 and 80-200mm f/4.5, currently loaded with Ilford Delta 100 black and white film. It's probably the smallest 35mm SLR camera ever made, back in the day people (and some today) would get the 40mm pancake lens and use it as a pocket camera.

That 50mm f/1.7 is a cracking lens, super sharp and looks great as well, get some new batteries for the ME Super, it takes two standard AG-13 coin batteries, here's a pack of ten on amazon for £2, grab a few rolls of Fuji Superia 200 or Kodak Ektar 100 35mm film from 7dayshop.com, load them in the camera, have some fun shooting, go to jessops and have them developed and scanned to cd for £6; much cheaper than buying a DSLR just to test a £50 lens and you'll probably learn a thing or two about photography in the process.

The camera is dead simple to use (but needs fresh batteries to work), it's a aperture priority camera in auto mode, it does have a manual mode although electronic in nature, it's a pretty advanced camera for the small package it comes in, can download the manual if you do a quick google for it.


----------

